# Pregnancy, babies, doves and pigeons



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

After reading some posts here I am now wondering about how many birds I should actually keep. MY daughter is 19, pregnant, lives with me, and may live with me after the baby (most likely). Its very dusty in here, I have hardwood floors, no curtains, and vacuum a lot, but its really very very dusty. I can wipe a finger of dust off my tv every day.

I am currently trying to rehome two of my pigeons, but I have four pigeons, one quaker parrot, and two albino ringed doves.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Edie


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi, I have 12 birds in the house, plus 3 cats, 3 dogs, I heat with wood and I have allergies.  You don't get any dustier than that.
I use a "bagless" vaccume (and empty it immediately) and dust alot with the pads that "grab" the dust (not just pushes it around).
Actually, the cat hair bothers me more than the bird dust!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might think about getting a portable air cleaner.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think having a good air purifier would be your best bet to start. Dust from birds especially the pigeons would be very hard on an infants lungs.

Any way you can relocate the birds to a seperate room in the house?


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

I guess I am going to have to. My house is very small, with very small rooms, and only two bedrooms. I could try to put them all in my bedroom if I switch all their cages for small cages. If I rehome two birds (I am trying now) it will be a little easier. I was thinking of giving up my two doves too, although its going to be hard, they are so sweet. 

I thought if I got down to three birds that would be easier to keep the dust down. I also have three cats and two dogs, so the house is full of pet dander, and the pigeon dust is fierce here. I have athsma and its been an interesting journey for sure, but I cant do that to a baby.

I keep researching vacuums. I have an electronic air cleaner on my furnace, but it doesnt seem to do much, probably because my duct work is filled with dust.

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it.

Edie


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

A portable air cleaner in the room where the birds spend most of their time would probably be very helpful. Also, if you believe your ducts are full of dust, there are numerous services that will clean out your ducts from your furnace to your dryer vent, usually for about $99. If your vents haven't been cleaned in awhile, it might be worth it.

Finally, one trick I used with my pigeon was I put a furnace filter on the back of a 20 inch box fan and placed the fan TOWARD and open window. Thus, it drew a lot of pigeon dust and dander into the filter and out of the interior air. This is a cheaper alternative to a portable air filer or cleaner in the room.

Good luck.

Bill B.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't forget about changing your furnace filters every 3 months too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there any way to set up their cage outside for the spring and summer at least? Or possibly build a small aviary or loft or convert a small shed or similar area? You wouldn't need a huge area for them to be happy in, enough room to fly a bit is good. The air filters and bagless vacuums both help a lot. I have pigeons, other small birds, cats and dogs inside so I feel your pain!  Well, and goldfish, but I'm pretty sure they're not a problem. . .


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Good tips, thanks everyone. I am saving for a good vacuum , the type that is "self contained" so the dust doesnt blow back out.

I cant put the birds outside, my city would take them immediatly, and (hate to say it) we have a rat issue. The loft would have to be rat proof, even if the city allowed it.

Since my house is only a two bedroom, I guess I will have to make space in my bedroom, since the other one belongs to my daughter (the pregnant one).

The doves are just so so sweet, two girls, and a mated pair. Anyway...

Thanks again 

Edie


----------

